# Bangle guy rings



## Bean_counter (Apr 20, 2015)

Has anyone ever made one?


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2015)

@BangleGuy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2015)

@Gixxerjoe04


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

Keller made some rings I think not sure if he used bangle guy's stuff or not. @DKMD


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, what I am wanting is to see if someone can make one for me. I looked at Eric's site and he is out of mandrels, plus I dont think I will have time to make one between other projects.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2015)

I've made several out of stabilized wood, and I've done one with one of Eric's titanium ring cores. It's nearly foolproof with his ring cores. I didn't have a special mandrel, so I'm not familiar with using one... I thought it was pretty straight forward without any special equipment. If I remember correctly, I used the step jaws on a small Oneway chuck to hold the blank, and a simple wooden taper can serve as a mandrel for sanding and finishing. 

It's been a while since I've made one, so I've forgotten exactly how I did it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 21, 2015)

I've made two, my wedding ring and one for a customer

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 25, 2015)

Sorry for not checking into WB sooner. We are working with Treeringz (www.treeringz.com) and they do a nice job making metal core wood rings. I am sure you can supply your own wood, if you have something that is particularly meaningful to you. Treeringz does their own stabilizing and they make a nice product. Regarding mandrels, we should have them back in stock by mid next week.

I have made plenty of rings, but I am super busy these days. Thanks for your interest in WildWood products! 
Eric


----------



## kris stratton (Apr 25, 2015)

i have made quite a few as well and i am down here blanco,tx.i can stabilize /cast ,as well if you need,im sure one of us can get you squared away,i have both mandrels if you just wanted to borrow one and make your own ring?always willing to help when i can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------

